# Cod4-ModernWarfare, welche version habe ich, welcher patch?



## anthu (5. Juli 2011)

hallo leute
mein bruder hat vor jahren mal cod4 gespielt, k.a. welche version er aufm rechner hat - wo sieht man das?
hab mir gestern auch cod4 installiert, frisch von cd, welche version hab ich nun drauf? denke v1.0 oder? wo kann ich das im game sehen?
kann mit meinem bruder nicht zusammen spielen weil wir verschiedenen versionen haben, blos k.a. welche.

welche patches sollt man da in welcher eihenfolge installieren, denk mal 1.7 ist aktuell, aber welche braucht man vorher?

mfg
anthu


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (5. Juli 2011)

Wenn du den MP startest, steht die Version im Haupmenü rechts unten.

Es gibt einen X auf 1.6 Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare: Patch 1.6 (inkl. Map-Pack) [Patches] | 4players.de (PC, XBox, 360, Playstation2, Playstation3, GameCube, Wii, PSP, Nintdendo DS)
und dann einene von 1.6 auf 1.7 Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare: Patch 1.7 [Patches] | 4players.de (PC, XBox, 360, Playstation2, Playstation3, GameCube, Wii, PSP, Nintdendo DS)


----------



## anthu (6. Juli 2011)

thanks
werds heut abend runterladen

mfg
anthu


----------

